# Do any of these fish eat ghost shrimps?



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

I just purchased 6 ghost shrimps from someone and placed them in my tank this morning. They are juvies and I know they are clear, but I can only find 2 out of the 6. I have hidding places here and there and I also recieved java moss along with the shrimps. In the tank, I have 2 mollies, 2 danios, 1 platy, 1 dwarf gourami, 5 neons, and 1 mystery snail. I've seen the mollies leave the shrimps alone as well as the neons. The danios can be aggressive at times and the platy tends to hide. I noticed the gourami interested but Im not sure if he could have eaten any of them...Has any one been able to successfully keep Ghost shrimps with these tank mates? Thanks for the help


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

When mixing fish and shrimp together there is always the chance that the fish will eat or kill the shrimp no matter the type or size of the fish. From your fish list the most likely culprits would be the Gourami or Danios. It sounds like as if you may not have enough hiding places for the shrimp to retreat to. Adding more plants decor may help.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

The gourami is probably the biggest threat. My Opaline ate 5 out of 8 shrimp within 24 hours.

Now my dads on the hand hasn't touched his shrimp (same kind of fish, actually it was mine). He had a bit more "bushy" plants compared to my stem plants so that probably aided in the ghost shrimp survival.

More hiding spots would be the best idea. Mine liked to hide under a clay pot that was in the tank.


----------



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

I was thinking of adding some ghost shrimp to my 100 gallon tank but im kinda scared because of my angels. I was going to get some and just try it to see what happens. I have lots of plants and fluffy java moss for them to hide in. Is there any thing else to do for these little guys? I dont have much experience in keeping shrimp.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

If the tank is planted similarly to your avatar, then some shrimp baby shrimps will be taken by the fish. If you're not interested in breeding shrimp specifically, and rather just want them to have them..Amanos are great shrimp, large up to 1.5" and active for that purpose. 

Cherry shrimp will be smaller than 1" and will reproduce, but not as quickly if there are fish to consume some of the offspring. You'll need additional coverage to ensure the offspring survive.

-John N.


----------



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

oh my avatar is kinda old. Here is a pic of my tank now:









the plants have even grown since then.
Im just looking to have some just for fun. Pet stores around here only have the ghost shrimp so im just going to try some of those.


----------



## rachpreach (May 23, 2006)

I think im going to wait until i get back from a trip in august to buy some though....


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I can relate some info here....

I have dwarf crays in my tank and my dwarf blue gouramis dont mess with the adults but I havent seen any baby crays in a while so they probably go after them.....

but i have a lone ghost who is too big for any of my fish to eat....


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

a little update here...since I put the 6 shrimps in, I have only seen 2 shrimps, 3 at the most. they're getting bigger everyday but I can't tell what sex they are. I also added more plants and I've noticed that they like hiding under the driftwood. I'll see if I can post pics later...thanks for the suggestions


----------



## SKSuser (Mar 20, 2006)

My friend has a tank with no plants. Admittedly, it does have white gravel which makes it hard to see the shrimp....
He's got marble mollies, and zebra danios.
I told him his shrimp would prove to be expensive fish food, but he bought some anyway.

They're still in there and doing fine 3 weeks later. (Two even seem to be pregnant.)
Like many other things, its probably the individual fish though.


----------

